# Mystery Tool?



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

I found this thing in my dad's stuff in with clearly woodworking tools, but have no clue what it could be, maybe part of something? Any help?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*more photos .....*

You can't tell much from that view. Need a top, side, front, rear and an angled view to help. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I'll go with a hood latch for a 1929 DeSoto.

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It is a ring groove cleaner. It is used to clean the carbon out of pistons when rebuilding an engine. I have one but it is easier to use a broken ring to clean the groove.


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

*Mystery Tool, more pics*



woodnthings said:


> You can't tell much from that view. Need a top, side, front, rear and an angled view to help.
> 
> :vs_cool:


I've attached more pics, I hope they are helpful.:smile2:


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks @*BigJim*, that sounds like something he would have used at some time or another.
I found one here: https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/BK_...hpxLXgudqjD40IKdnSRU9kdxgV26VP8MaAkVzEALw_wcB


----------

